# ArtCam Pro 2008 and ClipArt 3D



## Ali Zaatar (9 يناير 2011)

الرجاء المساعدة
أستعمل ArtCam Pro 2008 لاكن يضهر لي أن 3D Clipart الموجود ضمن البرنامج مشفرين ولا يمكن استعمالهم. هل لديكم حل ؟
شكرا


----------



## Ali Zaatar (10 يناير 2011)

يا شباب يا ريت تقولو لي هل يشتغل معاكم أم لا.
شكرا


----------



## salah_design (16 يناير 2011)

Ali Zaatar قال:


> الرجاء المساعدة
> أستعمل ArtCam Pro 2008 لاكن يضهر لي أن 3D Clipart الموجود ضمن البرنامج مشفرين ولا يمكن استعمالهم. هل لديكم حل ؟
> شكرا


اخي في الاصدار 2008 انا اواجه نفس المشكلة
ولكني حملت برنامج 2009 واشتغلت معي 3d clipart
وتستطيع ان تفتحها في 2008 واضع هذه المشاركة لكي تتاكد اذا اشتغلت وانا على استعداد ان احمل كل الموجود ان شاء الله ارجو الرد اذا هذا ما تقصده
التحميل من المرفقات


----------



## Ali Zaatar (17 يناير 2011)

أخي الفاض شكرا على الرد لاكن أنا أتكلم عن مكتبة 3D Clipart المرفقة مع البرنامج وهي تتكون من مآت 3D Clipart
للوصول الى المكتبة هناك اقون في مجموعة Relief Tools يتكون من نجمة زرقاء وصط ملف أصفر


----------



## salah_design (17 يناير 2011)

Ali Zaatar قال:


> أخي الفاض شكرا على الرد لاكن أنا أتكلم عن مكتبة 3D Clipart المرفقة مع البرنامج وهي تتكون من مآت 3D Clipart
> للوصول الى المكتبة هناك اقون في مجموعة Relief Tools يتكون من نجمة زرقاء وصط ملف أصفر


اخي الكريم اتقصد هذا؟؟؟




فاذا كان الجواب نعم فهذا ما قصدته انا ولمن هناك طريقة لتحميل هذه الصور بالملف واذا اردت وكان هذا ما تقصده فسوف اعطيك طريقة التنزيل بالملف
انتظر الرد


----------



## Ali Zaatar (17 يناير 2011)

نعم أخي الكريم 
أنا في انتظار ردك وشكرا على المساعدة


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 مايو 2011)

البرنامج لم يعمل ... المجلد المذكور به 3 ملفات فقط وليس به فولدرين ... ومع نسخ الملفات الثلاثة لم يعمل البرنامج وظهرت رسالة الدونجل ...
برجاء المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيراً ...


----------



## salah_design (19 مايو 2011)

adel_sebaey1 قال:


> البرنامج لم يعمل ... المجلد المذكور به 3 ملفات فقط وليس به فولدرين ... ومع نسخ الملفات الثلاثة لم يعمل البرنامج وظهرت رسالة الدونجل ...
> برجاء المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيراً ...


اخي حاول تنزيل البرنامج مرة اخرى وانا وضعت مشلركة توضح التغلب على الدنجل
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## يوسف كام (9 يوليو 2012)

انا ليقيت الملفات هاي كاملة جميعها
لكن لا اعرف تنزيلها في الموقع
[email protected]


----------



## ksmksam (31 يوليو 2012)

بامكانك حفظ الملفات الرليف بامتداد .stl وهو افضل لتشغيله على اصدار 2008 ولايمكنك ذلك بالريليف


----------



## MAALEK111 (2 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوانى ارجو الرد على رسالتى 
انا استخدم ارت كام ورسمت الصورة المطلوبه لكن كيف احفظ الملف 
وما هوا امتداد الملف الذى يتم الحفظ به 
عندى ماكينة حفر خشب cnc 
واريد طباعة الصورة لكن عندما حفظت الملف plt قامت الماكينة فقظ بالمسح ولم تخرج الصورة على الخشب 
ارجو المساعدة


----------

